# wurftechniken brandungsangeln



## dorschiie (16. Juli 2005)

hallo leute 
ich fahre seit 6 oder 7 jahren so zwei bis drei mal im jahr nach fehmarn zum brandungsangeln. meist zum sund oder miramar,fange auch schöne meist auch gute dorsche, ich werfe aber nicht weiter als 80 bis 100m (weiter komme ich nicht). meine technik ist der pendelwurf ,dabei habe ich das vorfach fast ander rutenspitze. meine frage ist: muss ich beim werfen mehr schnur geben oder reicht es so?#q


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Hallo
Wir freuen uns über jeden neu hinzu gekommenen Brandungsangler.
Schau doch einmal auf dieser Seite unter Weitwurftechniken, dort findest Du bestimmt einige Dinge, die Du korrigieren kannst.
80 - 100m sind doch ganz ordentlich.
Schönen Gruß


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Noch etwas zum besseren Verständnis.
Du machst den Überkopfwurf ohne Ablegen.
Einen Pendelwurf beherrschen sehr, sehr wenig Angler.


----------



## dorschiie (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

ja ohne ablegen . das heisst fuer mich ich schwinge das blei mit der rute so das es so auf 45 bis 70 grad ist dann werfe ich aus.eigendlich über die schulter


----------



## dorschiie (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

ps. bin links haender.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Also, dass Blei sollte um 2/3 Rutenlänge herabhängen.

Dann mußt Du wohl die Erklärungen für die beste Haltung spiegelverkehrt umsetzen.


----------



## dorschiie (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

das heisst ich habe mein systeme zu kurz und deshalb komme ich nicht weiter. aber ist das in miramar nicht egal ? kennst du bessere strände ?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Mein System ist im Durchschnitt 1,5m lang, dann folgt das Blei.
Der Abstand von der Rutenspitze ist deswegen wichtig a) um elastischer die Rute aufzuladen und b) weil die Rute nach dem Abwurf zurückschnellt. Bei zu kurzer Länge kann das Blei gegen die Rutenspitze knallen. Außerdem wirfst Du wahrscheinlich bei kurzer Länge und *vollem* Durchzug zu flach ab.


----------



## dorschiie (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

das heiß also das ich bei 1m vorfach 2.50 bis 3.00m swingen muss. mein mitschell exclusive ist 4.50 m lang .geht das?


----------



## dorschiie (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

ps weitwurftechnik gib mir mal die adresse


----------



## dorschiie (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

komme morgen wieder hab leider frühschicht 4.00uhr aufstehen .bis dann .dorschiie


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Ca. 3m ist vollkommen richtig. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es fast egal ist, wie lang ein Vorfach ist. Das *Blei *sollte in 2/3 hängen. Du wirst beim Schwingen merken, dass Du wesentlich mehr Druck aufbauen kannst. Bei 45° solltest Du mit der Beschleunigung anfangen, damit der Wurf für die Weite auch eine vernünftige Höhe hat.
Alles wegen der Ballistic.


----------



## Tom B (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

tschuldigung das ich mich in euren Privatchat hier einmisch,
aber habt ihr überhaupt schon mal richtig in der Brandung gefischt??????

ich würde an eurer Stelle mal das ganze umhergeschleuder sein lassen
und legt das Blei hinter euch ab und zieht dann mal über Kopf durch,
ich denke ihr werdet dann sehen wie weit ihr dann, kontrolliert kommt .
Übrigens ist die Weite nicht immer entscheidend,schon garnicht am Sund.....

Der Pendelwurf ist nix für den Strand zu gefährlich

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Hallo Thomas

Hat Dich der Norwegenbericht auch aus der Fassung gebracht ?
Klar ist dies ein "Privatchat", denn ich habe schon auf den Thread "Weitwurftechnik" hingewiesen. Und lass bitte diese Frotzeleien, denn ich habe schon Brandungsangeln ausgeübt, da wußtest Du noch gar nicht, wie man das schreibt.
Ich mache schon seit Jahren keinen Pendelwurf mit der Brandungsrute mehr. Vor 30 jahren war das noch anders, da stand man im Herbst allein am Strand. Wenn Du mit Ablegen besser klar kommst, ist das doch in Ordnung. Ich habe noch nie abgelegt und komme bestens damit zurecht.


----------



## Karsten01 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@Rumpelrudi,
was spinnst Du denn hier ab man,natürlich hat heiliger johann recht wenn er behauptet der Pendelwurf ist am Strand zu gefährlich.Gerade wenn zur linken und rechten Hand andere Angler stehen.Das konnte man früher vielleicht praktizieren,oder wenn mindestens 200m Abstand zum anderen Angler sind,aber doch nicht im Normalfall.
Jemand der seit seinem 10 Lebensjahr in der Brandung angelt!
#d#d#d#d


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@ Dorschiie

www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55456

Dort steht einiges drin und ich habe keine Lust mehr, mich weiterhin beleidigen zu lassen.


----------



## Tom B (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas
> 
> Hat Dich der Norwegenbericht auch aus der Fassung gebracht ?
> Klar ist dies ein "Privatchat", denn ich habe schon auf den Thread "Weitwurftechnik" hingewiesen. Und lass bitte diese Frotzeleien, denn ich habe schon Brandungsangeln ausgeübt, da wußtest Du noch gar nicht, wie man das schreibt.
> Ich mache schon seit Jahren keinen Pendelwurf mit der Brandungsrute mehr. Vor 30 jahren war das noch anders, da stand man im Herbst allein am Strand. Wenn Du mit Ablegen besser klar kommst, ist das doch in Ordnung. Ich habe noch nie abgelegt und komme bestens damit zurecht.




na kannst schon recht haben,wollt auch nur drauf hinweisen das die Methode mit dem ablegen ein wenig kontrollierter von statten geht.
Seh eigentlich kaum jemand bei Veranstaltungen der nicht so wirft.......

jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Wurfstil.......

aber den Pendelwurf den Du vor 30 Jahren!!! mit den damaligen Knüppeln gemacht hast,würd ich ja gerne mal sehen,da ist doch bestimmt so einiges zu Bruch gegangen?????? Klär mich mal auf.....

Gruß vom Frotzlerer :m


----------



## Karsten01 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@Rumpelrudi,
keine Beleidigungen,sondern die Wahrheit!!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Nö, Thomas, so groß war der Schwund nicht.
Die erste Zeit haben wir Blanks gekauft und die Ruten selbst zusammengebaut. Da die Einzelteile schwierig zu beschaffen waren (Import aus England), hat man bei den Berechnungen natürlich einiges an Sicherheiten eingebaut.
Die ersten Ruten aus deutscher Fertigung waren dagegen abenteuerlich. Vor Bojendorf habe ich eine Nagelneue Niedermeier 3,90m 200g Wg gefällt. Ich hatte nur 180g als selbstgegossene Bleibirne dran. Flog aber immer noch 70m GERADEAUS. Habe ich dann reklamiert und als 4,20m Rute ersetzt bekommen. Wenn ein Wurfgewicht angegeben ist, so muß die Rute das auch aushalten. Egal, welcher Wurfstil.
Den anderen Vorfall habe ich im obigen Thread (Link) geschildert.
Die Brandungsangel - Meisterschaften waren in der Anfangszeit sehr lustig. Dort wurde nicht gefragt, wer vom Strand angeln kann, sondern wer überhaupt eine *echte *Brandungsrute besitzt. Der Besitz allein reichte schon zur Teilnahmeberechtigung an Landesverbandsfischen.
Du kannst Dir kaum die erstaunten Gesichter der Dänen vorstellen, als die ersten Brandungsruten vor Sletterhage standen. Wir waren Exoten. Fehmarn war einsam und verlassen. Die wenigen Brandungsangler hatten ihre Stammplätze. Dieter Eisele war oft vor Altenteil. Ich mehr bei Marienleuchte. Die Namen kannte man nicht, war auch unwichtig. Man kannte Gesichter.
Die Dorsche haben wir noch im hellen gefangen, so ab 17 Uhr. Wenn die Sonne untergegangen war hatten wir genug gefangen und haben ohne Lampe eingepackt.
Ich komme ins träumen, ich gehe jetzt ins Bett


----------



## nordman (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@ karsten01: wo hat rumpelrudi denn geschrieben, daß der pendelwurf NICHT gefährlich ist?;+ 


erst lesen, dann meckern!


----------



## Karsten01 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@nordman
Post No 14  indirekt,aber für mich direkt genug!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Hallo Karsten
Im 14er Posting steht doch wohl eindeutig, dass ich seit jahren keinen Pendelwurf mit der Brandungsrute mehr mache. Weil es am Strand bei der heutigen Drängelei zu gefährlich ist und ich nicht andere, weniger verantwortungsvolle Angler auf diesen Wurfstil aufmerksam machen will. Ich würde auch Angst haben, wenn mein Nachbar diesen praktiziert und deswegen nehme ich auch Rücksicht.
Ich glaube aber eher, dass Du hier einiges verwechselst. Der Überkopfwurf, denn tatsächlich soll die Ruten*spitze* über den Kopf gezogen werden, ohne Ablegen ist kein Pendelwurf. Der Pendelwurf hat auch mit dem unsinnigen Schleudern nichts zu tun. Bei dem Pendelwurf stehst Du genau so wie gewohnt, nur *pendelst* Du das Blei auf der anderen Körperseite und setzt zum Wurf an, wenn das Blei zum Wasser zeigt.
Extreme Weitwürfe sind an unseren Stränden nicht nötig. Vielleicht am Flügger Sand, aber wer geht dort schon freiwillig hin.
Beim Meerforellenblinkern wende ich ihn manchmal an, wenn größere Fische zu erwarten sind. Wie soll ich sonst mit 35er Schnur auf Weite kommen ?
Ich hoffe, zum Verständnis beigetragen zu haben.


----------



## petipet (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> tschuldigung das ich mich in euren Privatchat hier einmisch,
> aber habt ihr überhaupt schon mal richtig in der Brandung gefischt??????
> 
> ich würde an eurer Stelle mal das ganze umhergeschleuder sein lassen
> ...


 
Ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Kann Thomas nur zustimmen.

Das Eimaleins der Wurftechniken ist der Ablegewurf. Auch den lernt man nicht bei drei Wochen "Küste" im Jahr. Jede abgelegene, kurzgeschnittene Wiese eignet sich zu Hause um zu Üben. Wenn man dann, nach einigen hundert Würfen ohne Montage, einen geraden Strich wirft, ist man schon einen Schritt weiter. Und wenn man diesen Wurfstil an einem Ostseestrand bei kräftigen auflandigem Wind auch Nachts blind beherrscht - ist man schon weit gekommen. Dann kann man ja mal an einsamer Stelle den Pendelwurf, oder andere Wurftechniken ausprobieren.
Ich will hier nicht den Oberlehrer raushängen lassen, bin selbst ja eine Landratte. Aber, um einigermaßen sicher einen geraden Strich zu werfen, hats bei mir einige hundert Stunden "üben" auf dem Trockenen gekostet. Und Spaß hats auch gemacht.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Im Endeffekt also eine reine Glaubensfrage.
Beides, ob Ablegen oder nicht hat vor und Nachteile.
Da ich manchmal dem Fisch mit der Wathose entgegengehe, ist das Ablegen in dem Moment doch wohl absoluter Schwachsinn, oder ?
Und gerade nachts legt man sein Blei mal in einen Tanghaufen ab, oder meint ihr, dass ich vorher den Strand fege ?
Beobachtet habe ich schon, dass das Blei beim Wurf hinter einem Stein hängen bleibt und völlig unkontrolliert durch die Gegend schwirrt. Einmal bin ich mit einem Kollegen deswegen ins Krankenhaus gefahren, damit seine Platzwunde am Kopf genäht werden konnte. Er hat sich das Blei selber an den Kopf geschmissen.
Für das Ablegen spricht nur, dass der Angler etwas Zeit beim Auswurf spart. Geradeauswerfen kann man damit noch lange nicht, wie petipet schon richtig schrieb. Üben, üben und nochmals üben. Selbst ich mache vor dem Brandungsangeln einige Leerwürfe vor Ort. "Schnurwässern" sagt man dazu.


----------



## dorschiie (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

was ist denn hier los ich dachte hier gibt es tipps und keine beleidigungen stören wir am strand oder was? ausserdem schleuder ich oder die anderen nicht unsere bleie wild in der gegend rum. da ich wohl schon ein paarmal in der brandung gestanden habe und noch keinen verletzt habe werfe ich doch auch dahin wo ich hin möchte. aber ich glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. ich hebe und senke die rute zwei bis drei mal und ziehe dann durch,dabei mache ich einen schritt nach vorne und lass fliegen und treffe auch noch meinen fixpunkt. das die weite nicht so wichtig ist weis ich auch da ich immer mit der zweiten rute kürzer werfe.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@ Dorschiie

Hier bist Du schon richtig und bekommst sehr viele Tipps, Infos, Spass und Comedy. Dass es immer vereinzelt Boardies gibt, die ihre Tips nicht sachlich vermitteln können ist wie im richtigen Leben. Reduziere es auf das Wesentliche und Du merkst, dass dort nur geschrieben worden ist, dass sie nur mit Ablegen werfen können.
Um ihre Peinlichkeit zu verbergen, dass sie als erfahrene und erfolgreiche Brandungsangler etwas nicht beherrschen, kleiden sie es in Aggression und Ignoranz. Was sie nicht können, darf es in ihrer selbstgefälligen Welt nicht geben.
Nimm es nicht persönlich und lass Dich nicht provozieren, denn das ist genau das Ziel solcher Miesmacher. Sie wollen nur eine unbedachte Äußerung herausfordern um danach beim Moderator mordio und zeter zu schreien. So wird man "Konkurenten" los.
Hake es unter Comedy ab und du wirst sehr viel Freude im Board haben.


----------



## dorschiie (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

danke rumpelrudi für den netten bericht. ich sehe das auch so und meine das hier mindestens 95% der selben meinung sind. es ist ja nicht so das ich noch nie in der br. war , aber es ist doch etwas anderes ob man trocken wirft oder am wasser. neben bei kann man sich doch nur verbessern wenn man etwas neues macht oder probiert.


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas
> 
> Hat Dich der Norwegenbericht auch aus der Fassung gebracht ?
> Klar ist dies ein "Privatchat", denn ich habe schon auf den Thread "Weitwurftechnik" hingewiesen. Und lass bitte diese Frotzeleien, denn ich habe schon Brandungsangeln ausgeübt, da wußtest Du noch gar nicht, wie man das schreibt.
> Ich mache schon seit Jahren keinen Pendelwurf mit der Brandungsrute mehr. Vor 30 jahren war das noch anders, da stand man im Herbst allein am Strand. Wenn Du mit Ablegen besser klar kommst, ist das doch in Ordnung. Ich habe noch nie abgelegt und komme bestens damit zurecht.


 

sooo lange angelst du schon in der brandung ?
und dann hast du es immer noch nicht gelernt ???
das tut mir leid für dich !!!


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

so und nun etwas zum thema.
beide oben genannten würfe kenne ich und kann sie auch ausführen.
den pendelwurf benutze ich immer nur wenn ich mal lockes aus der ´"hand" werfe.
um richtig rauszuwerfen wird dann abgelegt. mir ist dabei noch nie ein blei um die ohren geflogen weil es irgendwo festhing. man guckt doch auch hin wo man das blei ablegt oder ? jedenfalls ist der ablege wurf deshalb besser,weil du dabei die komplette power konzentriert in den wurf legen kannst. nun gibts natürlich auch noch mehrere arten des ablegens und des pendelns.


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich glaube aber eher, dass Du hier einiges verwechselst. Der Überkopfwurf, denn tatsächlich soll die Ruten*spitze* über den Kopf gezogen werden, ohne Ablegen ist kein Pendelwurf. Der Pendelwurf hat auch mit dem unsinnigen Schleudern nichts zu tun. Bei dem Pendelwurf stehst Du genau so wie gewohnt, nur *pendelst* Du das Blei auf der anderen Körperseite und setzt zum Wurf an, wenn das Blei zum Wasser zeigt. ...



Ohne mich hier in irgendwelche "Frotzeleien " einmischen zu wollen, halte ich diese Aussage von Rumpelrudi für völlig richtig. Einige lesen "Montage pendeln", denken sofort fälschlicherweise an den "Pendelwurf", der damit aber überhaupt nichts zu tun hat, schreien "praxisuntauglich und reiner Tournierwurf" ... ein bißchen genauer lesen, schadet meiner Meinung nach aber nicht.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Ich verfolge diesen thread nun schon seit gestern. Bin eigentlich nur d´ran geblieben, weil ich gehofft habe, etwas lernen zu können .. später aber auch wegen des hohen Unterhaltungswertes |krach: . Muss rumpelrudi recht geben: Comedy!!!:q 

Da ich selbst in den Kinderschuhen der Brandungsangelei stecke, habe ich aber auch noch eine Interessenfrage: Auch wenn ihn niemand anwendet, was ist denn nun der eigentliche Pendelwurf? |kopfkrat #c 

Danke für die Info!

Petri

Olli


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				Sir_Ivan schrieb:
			
		

> ... auch wenn ihn niemand anwendet, was ist denn nun der eigentliche Pendelwurf? |kopfkrat #c ...



Hi,

luscher mal auf www.surfcaster.de und schau Dir dort die Videos zu einigen Wurfstilen an. Da sind auch einige zum Pendelwurf, die das bestens verdeutlichen, dass dieser Wurf mit dem gependelten Blei beim Überkopf- bzw. Überschulterwurf irgendwie doch sehr, sehr wenig gemeinsam hat.


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Hier http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten02/turtech.html kannst du nachlesen, daß es verschiedene Varianten gibt.

Meiner ist der Rosiwurf
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ich habe ziemlich regelmäßig geübt. Das Verhältnis von Rutenlänge, Rolle, Schnurdurchmesser, Vorfachlänge und Bleigewicht muß stimmen. Wenn das Material auf die Wind und Brandungssituaiton optimal eingestellt ist, kann ich auch weit werfen. 
Wobei weit relativ ist, bei Rückenwind komme ich über 100m, bei Gegenwind nicht mal 40m weit.

Zuerst habe ich über Kopf geworfen. Dabei zog ich allerdings unbemerkt die Bremse, weil ich immer Angst hatte, daß sich das Vorfach mal in meinem Pferdeschwanz verfängt.
Nun wird das Blei hinten abgelegt, der Tip kam irgendwann mal von Aga. Seit dem habe ich ein Pflaster am Finger. 

Das bei einem kräftigen Wurf mal die Öse vom Blei reißt, oder ein Wirbel bricht, habe ich auch schon erlebt. Das kann man nicht ganz ausschließen, auch nicht bei regelmäßiger Materialkontrolle. Das liegt auch nicht an der Wurftechnik.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Danke! Coole Seite! Ich fühle mich belehrt und um mindestens eine Info reicher!#6 

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja jetzt nach und nach auch mal vernünftigen (Überkopf-) Wurf hin! Keine Angst, den Pendelwurf wollte ich nur mal erklärt haben. Das ist dann wohl eher was für einsame Nacht am Strand im Jahre 2015 :q .

Petri

Olli


----------



## Sir_Ivan (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@rosi: Die "richtige" Kombi bekommt man wohl nur durch ständiges Probieren heraus, oder? Gibt es irgendwelche "Grundwerte, mit denen man anfangen kann?


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Genau, üben und messen und überlegen warum der Wurf gerade superweit war oder warum er daneben ging. 
Deshalb habe ich auch mit einer Keulenschnur begonnen. Alle 25m wechselt die Farbe. Daran kannst du auch bei Nacht noch erkennen, wie weit du geworfen hast, ob sich die neue Farbe gerade erst abwickelt, oder schon die nächste Farbe durchschimmert. Man kann ziemlich genau die Entfernung abschätzen. Mir reicht die Variante, bei der die Schnur mit 58 beginnt und bei 33 endet. Das sind die ersten 13m. Davon schneide ich erst mal 3m ab. ( Rutenlänge 4,10 mal 2,5 ) Die Profis lachen sich tot, bei mir bringt das eine Farbe mehr!!

Die Vorfachlänge ist auch wichtig. Ist es zu kurz, läd sich die Rute nicht gut auf. Ist es zu lang, kannst du nicht so genau zielen. Meine Vorfächer sind etwa 1,4 m lang. ( Nur für Aal sind sie länger)

Den Baumschmuck lasse ich weg, bis auf eine Auftriebsperle hinter dem Haken. Die Seitenarme aus Draht kosten auch Weite. Besser ist ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch oder ein abgeschnittenes Ohrenstäbchen. Oder nichts.

Ich kann nicht mal genau sagen, wann ich die Sehne loslasse, das geht automatisch, jedenfalls habe ich irgendwie dabei Schwung im Bein und muß immer noch einen Schritt nach vorn machen. Auch wenn Aga sagt das ist nicht notwendig.
Dafür ist es ja der Rosiwurf#h


----------



## Sir_Ivan (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Nochmal danke! Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal posten, wie es mir ergangen ist:q  Theorethisch fühle ich mich fit, nur wie die Praxis letztlich aussieht .......#t Naja, wenn nicht, brate ich mir theoretisch einen Fisch:q 

Petri

Olli


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Olli, im Moment ist Brandungsangeln eher was für romantische Sonnenuntergangsanseher.
Das Wasser ist zu warm. 

Auf Horni mit der Wasserkugel oder Pose, bringt noch Fisch zum Aufessen


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Da ich ja auch sehr gerne in die Brandung gehe, würde ich mich riesig freuen wenn wir im Herbst
mal so ein Treffen in der Umgebung von Rostock anstreben würden.
Da könnte man dann auch gleich ein paar praktische Erfahrungen austauschen.
Oder wird solch ein Treffen bereits schon geplant.
Gruss Knurri! 


 Oder wir könnten ja auch diesen Termin nutzen?

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## sundeule (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@knurri:
Wenn das Wetter nicht so geil wird, dass wir von Sonnenauf- bis Untergang in den Booten hocken müssen und vor Muskelkater abends nicht mehr können 

dann wird es wohl genau dort geschehen


----------



## Sir_Ivan (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@rosi: Leider hast du wohl recht, was das Wasser angeht. Ich verirre mich trotzdem hin und wieder auf eine Mole am Schönberger Strand. Habe dann immer eine Spinnrute dabei und hoffe auf Räuber zwischen den Molen. Bei der Gelegenheit werfe ich dann auch die Brandungsrute ´raus, bislang aber erfolglos. Nur das Werfen wird nach und nach besser! Jedenfalls bin ich so an der frischen Luft und im Herbst gerüstet für "richtige" Fische! 

Wie geht das mit den Horni´s? Pose ist klar, wahrscheinlich HFetzen, oder? Welche Tiefe? Wie geht das mit der Wasserkugel eigentlich und wo ist der Vorteil?


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Mit einer Wasserkugel kannst du weiter werfen als mit einer Pose. Tiefe abends etwa 50cm, Heringsfetzen. Nachteil, du kannst nicht so genau sehen, wo sich die Wasserkugel gerade befindet. SIe treibt aber nicht so schnell und du kannst damit bei Bedarf den Fetzen tiefer anbieten. Mit Blinker habe ich mehr Erfahrung auf Hornis, aber den wollen die irgendwie zur Zeit nicht.

Ich war vorhin am Strand und da lagen doch einige Hornis im Eimer.
@ Knurri    an besagtem We habe ich grad Prüfung für den SBFS.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Danke Rosi! #6 

Dann werde ich auch das mal bis zum Herbst üben! Kann ich einfach eine x-beliebige Wasserkugel kaufen, oder gibt es (relevante) Unterschiede?

Petri

Olli


----------



## sundeule (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Nimm lieber einen Sbirolino! Die fliegen besser und lassen sich auch aktiv besser fischen.
Ich nehme am liebsten schwimmende Modelle (je nach Rute zw. 15 und 30 gr.) und dazu ein Vorfach von gut 1,5 m Länge ohne Bebleiung. So kannst Du den Fetzen wahlweise durchsacken lassen oder halt bewegen.


----------



## dorschiie (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@aalglatze 
ich denke ich habe schon etwas gelernt,fange ja auch meine fische,möchte mich aber , sowie jeder andere auch,im werfen verbessern. ich übe das werfen auch regelmäßig bei uns am verein .aber ich denke das man sich noch tipps bei leuten holen kann die es öfters und regelmäßiger tut als ich(endfernung). wenn mann in der brandung den leuten zuschaut ( bei mir spätsommer und november manchmal auch frühjahr)kann ich mir nicht so fiel info holen weil es meist selber touris sind


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

hallo dorschiie !
das ist klasse ! immer wieder schön zu hören wenn angler die leidenschaft der brandung entdecken. meine aussagen bezogen sich eigentlich auf rumpelrudi, da ich viele seiner postings definitiv nicht unterstützen kann !!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@ ableger-aga

Sollst Du auch gar nicht. Ich will meine Fische mit ganz profanen Mitteln fangen.  Also Freizeitanglermäßig. 
Ich kann dafür einige wenige Deiner Threads nicht unterstützen, wo es darum geht, mit einem hohen finanziellen Aufwand diesen einen Fisch mehr zu fangen. Das ist Dein Spezialgebiet und nicht zu kritisieren.
Schließlich kam ich auch mal aus dieser Ecke und war genauso wie Du heute.


----------



## a.bu (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Moin auch ,

dreieinhalb Wochen Urlaub , diesen Thread gelesen und sich gleich wieder zu hause gefühlt .
Ich halte von der Pendellei beim Auswurf auch nicht viel einzige Ausnahme sind ein extrem unsauberer Strand (z.B. große Steine) oder aber man wirft mit einer Wathose bekleidet aus Hüfttiefem Wasser .
Warum der seitlich nach hinten abgelegte Wurf besser ist möchte ich mal versuchen zu erklären .
Die Wurfweite hängt maßgeblich von der oft zitierten Aufladung der Rute ab . Neben dem optimalen Wurfgewicht sind die Beschläunigung und ein möglichst langer Weg vom Ablagepunkt des Bleies bis zu seinem loslassen die wichtigsten Faktoren eine Rute aufzuladen .
(deshalb auch der Schleuderwurf beim Casting bei dem das Blei ein vielfaches an Weg während der Beschläunigungsphase zurücklegt ) .
Hört sich vielleicht alles etwas kompliziert an , ist es aber nicht . Ich bin nach einigen tausend Würfen der Überzeugung das der abgelegte Wurf dem Pendelwurf weit überlegen ist .
Denn die oben beschriebene Beschleunigunsstrecke ist beim abgelegten Wurf länger , man hat einen gleichmäßigeren Abwurf (beim pendeln eher ruckartig was mir bei früheren Versuchen etliche Ruten gekostet hat ) und einen wesendlich besseren Stand der für eine vernünftige Wurfweite ebenfalls enorm wichtig ist .

Ansonsten denk ich mal muß jeder sehen wie er am besten klar kommt .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschiie (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

alles klar ich versteh nichts. ok ich hab meine tk falsch erklärt aber ich denke das ich mit meiner ,nicht casting schule auf einem
guten weg bin ,.meine nächste frage ist das wo auf fehmarn ist eurer meinung die bessere stelle ,ost ,west ,süd oderder gute norden um auf dorsch zuangeln.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@dorschiie: 
Hihi!!! Klasse, nach 4 Seiten wilden Postings bist du so schlau wie vorher *grins* Ist ja zum Glück nicht ausgeartet, dieser thread! Aber du gibst erfreulicherweise nicht auf und stelltst sogar noch eine Frage!

Sorry!!! Bitte nicht falschverstehen, ich musste nur gerade echt lachen, nachdem ich dein Posting gelesen habe! Ich habe schließlich auch versucht, Info´s aus diesem thread zu ziehen... obwohl zum Teil ist mir das gelungen, der Rest war dann die (amüsante) Kür! 

Leider kann ich dir für Fehmarn nicht weiterhelfen, habe dort noch nie einem Fisch nachgestellt. Falls du hier eine Antwort bekommst, wäre ich aber für einen Erfahrungsbericht dankbar!

Schönen Tag noch und viel Erfolg auf der Insel!

Petri

Olli


----------



## deger (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@dorschiie

das solltest Du vom Wind abhängig machen, grundsätzlich ist auflandiger Wind von Vorteil.
Details zu Stränden kannst Du Dir auf www.broesel-online.de anschauen


----------



## Agalatze (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

auf fehmarn richtet sich fast alles nach dem wind. im herbst und frühjahr am besten auflandig. im winter ablandig und im sommer an den tiefen stellen wie der sund oder daneben miramar. viel glück schonmal.

beim werfen halte dich einfach daran wie es deiner meinung nach am besten geht.
fester stand ist für alle arten des werfens das wichtigste. aus dem wasser heraus bringt eigentlich überhaupt nichts-genau wie anlauf nehmen. das kostet alles nur weite. dann leg das blei hinten ab und ziehe einfach voll nach vorne durch. und keine angst haben wirklich VOLL durchzuziehen. das material sollte halten.

@ rumpelrudi
wenn du meinst, dass mein finanzieller aufwand für einen fisch mehr wirklich ein aufwand ist, dann ist das deine meinung. ich kann es mir leisten und damit ist gut. das hat nichts mit dem fisch zu tun sondern mit dem hobby ! wenn ich fische günstig haben möchte gehe ich zum fischer und kauf mir welche. wenn man einen porsche fährt ist das sicher auch nicht nötig um von a nach b zu kommen,aber für einige macht das mehr spaß. verstanden ?


----------



## AKor74 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Moin, bisher habe ich auch nur "gependelt" und dann machtvoll durchgezogen. Die Weite lässt zu wünschen übrig. Rute 100g-200g WG, Blei 100g. Aber wie finde ich das optimale Gewicht? Eher 125g oder gar 175g? Von der Logic her würde ich zu 150g-175g tendieren.

Wenn ich das Blei ablege, wieviel Abstand lasst ihr dann zwischen Blei und Rutenspitze?
Wie haltet ihr die Rute? Also zeigt die Spitze eher Richtung Blei, also nach unten, oder eher nach oben?
Seitlich abgelegt? Damit man sich nicht selbst eine pfeift???


----------



## Rumpelrudi (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@ Sir Ivan
Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag

Auf Fehmarn kann ich den Bereich um den Flügger Leuchtturm und Westermarkelsdorf südlich vom "Pegel" nicht empfehlen.

@Agalatze
Ich kritisiere nicht:m
Ein Porsche ist weniger Wert als ein Fahrrad, weil der nicht zum Brandungsangeln taugt. Der Wert bemisst sich nicht an den Kosten, sondern am Nutzen. Einige Angler lassen sogar die Preisschilder am Pilker um die Dorsche zu überzeugen.
Ernsthaft: Ich muß mich zwangsweise behelfen, da ich nicht mal just nach HH zum shoppen fahren kann.


----------



## Agalatze (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

ich hoffe das mit dem fahrrad sollte nur ein spaß sein, denn sonst hast du den sinn den ich mit dem porsche ausdrücken wollte nicht verstanden.
DU bist vielleicht einer der enthaltsam lebt,aber so ist eben nicht jeder !


----------



## Rumpelrudi (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Türlich habe ich begriffen.
Aus dem gleichen Grund hat sich mein Kumpel damals einen BMW P7 Turbo zugelegt, damit er auch berghoch einen Carrera von der Piste schubsen kann. Aber mit dem Wägelchen sind wir zu viert zum Angeln gefahren.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@AKor74
Ein möglichst großer Abstand zwischen Rutenspitze und Blei sollte angestrebt werden. Minnimal 1,5 m bis 2/3 Rutenlänge.
Dann schwingst Du das Blei nach hinten und läßt es bei gestrecktem rechten Arm zu Boden plumpsen. Die Schnur sollte gestreckt sein.
Die Rutenspitze zeigt vor dem Wurf auf das Blei am Boden.
Die Anzugsstellung ist, als wenn Du wie ein Speerwerfer die Angel wegschmeißen möchtest.
Viele machen jetzt den Fehler und wollen sofort die Rute zum Wurf hochreißen.
Du ziehst die Rute erst schnell nach vorne (Speerwerfen), bis die rechte Hand in Hinterkopfhöhe ist und drückst dann erst die Rute zum Wurf nach vorne.
Wichtig : Niemals auf die Rolle oder das Griffstück beim Wurf schauen, sondern so schnell wie möglich den Blick konsequent ca. 40° über den Horizont richten.
Leicht schräg ablegen bedeutet erst einmal, dass das Blei an der gedachten Linie zur Wurfrichtung abgelegt wird und nicht hinter der Angel (Schulter).


----------



## dorschiie (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

tach auch ! 
mal ne kleine frage, mit diesem abgelegten wurf ist es meiner meinung nach etwas gefählicher für den nachtbarn als im meinem stil ,wenn man es die ersten male versucht mit dem wurf sollte man meiner meinung platz haben und nicht am strand damit anfangen ihn zuüben.
ps . seit ihr zwei schon wieder dran (aalglatzte.rumpelrudi )


----------



## dorschiie (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@sir ivan

ich bin oft da oben und nicht unzufrieden mit meinen fängen ,aber man muss sich doch irgendwo tipps holen um weiter oder besser zu werden. oder bleibst du auf deinem stand. ich nicht.


----------



## AKor74 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@Rumpelrudi, alles klar. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> @sir ivan
> 
> ich bin oft da oben und nicht unzufrieden mit meinen fängen ,aber man muss sich doch irgendwo tipps holen um weiter oder besser zu werden. oder bleibst du auf deinem stand. ich nicht.


 
Wohl nicht etwa doch falsch verstanden, oder? |kopfkrat 

Natürlich ist Tipps holen das Beste. Ich mache ja hier im Forum bislang nichts anderes - naja, außer vielleicht mal eine blöden Kommentar... - denn ich habe leider keine große Ahnung oder Befähigung, einen Ratschlag abzugeben.

War also wirklich nicht ernst gemeint. Ich fand einfach nur witzig, dass du auf Seite 4 gepostet hast: "Alles klar, ich versteh nichts".:q 

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Ist ja nicht so weit weg, lohnt Fehmarn auch mal einen Tagestripp? Oder glaubst du, ich bin an meiner "Heimatküste" gleich gut bedient?

@rumpelrudi: Danke für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## xhonk (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Moin Sir Ivan,

weit fahren brauchst du nun wirklich nicht. Das Ostufer besitzt ab Heidkarte doch mit die besten Plätze zum Brandungsangeln in ganz Schleswig-Holstein.
Einfach mal bei den Grossmännern nachfragen was zur Zeit so läuft.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg#h


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie finde ich das optimale Gewicht?



Das musst du einfach ausprobieren, da hilft nix. Ich komme am besten mit Gewichten zwischen 100 und 150 gr. klar. Alles was darüber geht, ist nicht so richtig von Erfolg gekrönt.


----------



## dorschiie (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

nee das nicht . aber ich denke es ist etwas näher als von uns aus. wir können nicht jedes wochenende hoch (arbeit,familie(will immer mit).aber wir versuchen es.und wenn es nicht geht versuchst du das hier. es lebe die BRANDUNG.|wavey: #h Ps. ab 07.08(bin ich ja wieder oben)werde ich mein glück in marienleuchte und woanders wieder versuchen.

:c :g :g


----------



## Sir_Ivan (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				xhonk schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Sir Ivan,
> 
> weit fahren brauchst du nun wirklich nicht. Das Ostufer besitzt ab Heidkarte doch mit die besten Plätze zum Brandungsangeln in ganz Schleswig-Holstein.
> Einfach mal bei den Grossmännern nachfragen was zur Zeit so läuft.


 
Da fahre ich ja auch meistens hin ... zum Beispiel war heute geplant, weiß nur noch nicht so recht, was das mit dem Wetter werden soll :r  


Man liest nur immer so viel von Fehmarn und da dachte ich, frag´ich halt mal jemanden, der regelmäßig oder jedenfalls öfter mal da ist/war.

Petri

Olli


----------



## Agalatze (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@ sir ivan
das ist ne super ecke bei dir !
da würde ich keinesfalls nach fehmarn fahren.
kennst du hubertsberg ? da ist auch ganz gut.
und wenn ihr alle lust habt können wir uns ja mal im herbst am strand verabreden.
will hier zwar nicht auf die kacke hauen, aber ich glaube ich kann dem einen oder anderen noch gute tips geben.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

nur vom Namen her! Ist jetzt aber gespeichert und wird bei passender Gelegenheit getestet:g !

Im Herbst treffen klingt gut! :q Lernen kann (muss) ich noch mehr als genug! 

Grüße

Olli


----------



## xhonk (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Moin Agalatze,

auf ein gemeinsames Brandungsangeln mit Dir würde ich mich sehr freuen.#6  
Ein Angelkollege von mir hat mir zwar die Basics beigebracht, aber man lernt ja nie aus.
Da ich meistens allein in der Brandung fische ist es auch nicht so einfach seine Technik zu verbessern.
Ich habe bis jetzt einmal an einer Veranstaltung (Grossmann Punchangeln 04) teilgenommen, aber wirklich was dazu gelernt habe ich eigentlich nicht.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg#h


----------



## Rosi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, bisher habe ich auch nur "gependelt" und dann machtvoll durchgezogen. Die Weite lässt zu wünschen übrig. Rute 100g-200g WG, Blei 100g. Aber wie finde ich das optimale Gewicht? Eher 125g oder gar 175g? Von der Logic her würde ich zu 150g-175g tendieren.
> 
> Wenn ich das Blei ablege, wieviel Abstand lasst ihr dann zwischen Blei und Rutenspitze?
> Wie haltet ihr die Rute? Also zeigt die Spitze eher Richtung Blei, also nach unten, oder eher nach oben?
> Seitlich abgelegt? Damit man sich nicht selbst eine pfeift???


 

@ AKor

Das optimale Gewicht richtet sich nach der Brandung und nicht nach dem Rute aufladen. Jedenfalls bei mir. 
Ab 4-5bft auflandig ärgere ich mich beim Brandungsangeln meißt über viel Kraut und kurze Würfe. Deshalb brauche ich nie mehr als 150g Blei.

Bei glatter See benutze ich eine Spinnrute mit max 80g Blei. Die wirft mit 50g weiter als eine Brandungsrute. Es braucht nicht so viel Kraft.


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ihr alle lust habt können wir uns ja mal im herbst am strand verabreden.




Ich nehm dich beim Wort :q . Aber das klären wir am 14.08. auf'm Kutter #6 .


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@ rosi
wenn du aber einen 6er wind oder mehr von schrägvorne hast, dann´solltest du lieber schwerer fischen. das blei bleibt ja garnicht liegen. mein leichtestes blei ist 125 gramm und das kommt nur bei ententeichwetter im frühjahr auf platte zum einsatz


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				xhonk schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Agalatze,
> 
> auf ein gemeinsames Brandungsangeln mit Dir würde ich mich sehr freuen.#6
> Ein Angelkollege von mir hat mir zwar die Basics beigebracht, aber man lernt ja nie aus.
> ...


 
das hört sich doch gut an ! kenne auch schon genug die dabei wären wie janS usw...
vielleicht kann ich mich ja dann auch brandungsweltmeister nennen. mal gucken was die wm so bringt :q :q :q


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Ein wenig Mindestgewicht benötigt eine Brandungsrute schon. Meine 300 Wg Rute ist mit einem 80g Blei völlig unterfordert. Das ist dann schon Weitstossen. Bei der Rute ist das Minimum ab die 120g.
Meine 200 Wg Rute freut sich dagegen schon ab 80g.
Sollen Gewichte unterhalb der Grenze liegen bleibt mir auch nur der Griff zur Spinnrute (3,20m) oder Teleskop-"Brandungsrute".
Das ist nämlich die Antwort auf den Unterschied zwischen Karpfenruten und Brandungsruten. Bleie von unter 80g sind für Brandungsruten schlicht lächerlich und sie verweigern dann ihren Dienst.
Klar gibt es auch "Brandungsruten" ab 100g Wg. Aber da mache ich doch den Unterschied zwischen Küstenangeln und Brandungsangeln.
In einer Brandung im Sinne des Begriffs taugen solche Ruten nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Rosi (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ rosi
> wenn du aber einen 6er wind oder mehr von schrägvorne hast, dann´solltest du lieber schwerer fischen. das blei bleibt ja garnicht liegen. mein leichtestes blei ist 125 gramm und das kommt nur bei ententeichwetter im frühjahr auf platte zum einsatz


 
Ich habe doch geschrieben, daß ich mich dann immerzu ärgere, bei so viel Wind. Also ist dann Ende der Fahnenstange und ich geh lieber surfen:k .
Daher benötige ich kein Blei über 150g.


----------



## Rosi (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Rumpelrudi, das war blöd geschrieben in Nr 69, mit einer Brandungsrute sollte man niemals 50g werfen:q  Ich hatte so vorausgesetzt, daß Jeder das weiß.

Ich wollte nur sagen, daß ich gern etwas leichter angle, wenn die Voraussetzungen dazu bestehen. Man muß nicht mit Brandungsruten am Strand stehen, wenn keine Brandung ist.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Mag sein, dass das etwas blöd rübergekommen ist.
Ich bestätigte nur Aga´s Gewichtsangaben. Für einen Brandungsangler sieht es auch dumm aus, wenn bei gewaltigen 3cm Wellen mit Mindestgewichten hantiert wird. Es geht nun mal nicht anders, wenn man vor der Fahrt zur Küste entscheiden muß, welche Ausrüstung mitgenommen wird. Wir brauchen jedenfalls nicht bei plötzlich aufkommenden Sturm einpacken.
Mit dem Kraut hast Du absolut Recht. Wenn die Brandung hoch steht und die Wellen sämtliche Algen vom Grund walzen, ist dieser Abschnitt auch mit Brandungsruten schwer zu befischen. Dann kommen die hohen Rutenhalter zum Einsatz. 
Mit der Brandungsrute sind wir aber jetzt in der Lage, die schlimmsten Wellenbrecher mit den nötigen Wurfgewichten zu Überwerfen.


----------



## Karsten01 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Würd ja gern mal was dazu beitragen,
aber solange diese Zecke................?:v:v:v:v


----------



## danfisk (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Hej Kollegen

Nun habe ich mal alle Postings zu diesem Thema gelesen, und natürlich gibt es 
verschiedene Ansichten , sowohl zu Gerät als auch Wurfgewichten.
Fakt bleibt aber eine Alte Weisheit,die besagt , so leicht als möglich und so schwer
als nötig. Wind und Wetter und die örtlichen Gegebenheiten so wie mein Zielfisch
bestimmen doch wohl die Auswahl meiner Geräte und das passende Wurfgewicht.
Oft reicht schon eine Haevy Feederrute mit 80 bis 100gr um den Fisch zu erreichen,
und von daher gebe ich rosi recht,wenn Sie sagt,


> Das optimale Gewicht richtet sich nach der Brandung und nicht nach dem Rute aufladen. Jedenfalls bei mir.
> Ab 4-5bft auflandig ärgere ich mich beim Brandungsangeln meißt über viel Kraut und kurze Würfe. Deshalb brauche ich nie mehr als 150g Blei.
> 
> Bei glatter See benutze ich eine Spinnrute mit max 80g Blei. Die wirft mit 50g weiter als eine Brandungsrute. Es braucht nicht so viel Kraft. __________________
> Gruß Rosi.


Das ist eine Aussage der ich mich anschließen kann, denn wie schon gesagt,
Wind und Wetter sowie die örtlichen Gegebenheiten und mein Zielfisch 
bestimmen die außwahl des Geräts.

                                                     danfisk


----------



## Pilkman (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> Würd ja gern mal was dazu beitragen,
> aber solange diese Zecke................?:v:v:v:v



Muss man das verstehen?!?!?  #d 

Klär das per PN und verschon uns damit...


----------



## Karsten01 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@pilkman,
ja,sollte man ganz dringend
Nein,warum?


----------



## Sir_Ivan (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Schlage vor, von "Insider-Postings" Abstand zu nehmen und wieder in eine nicht-kryptische Argumentation einzusteigen!!!!!

Habe nämlich noch eine Frage:
Wenn ich nicht direkt vom Strand aus werfe, sondern von einer Mole, ist da eigentlich eine Brandungsrute das richtige Gerät? Irgendwie komme ich damit (glaube ich) auch nicht weiter, da der Bodenhalt doch etwas schlecht ist auf den Steinen, um richtig "Power" in den Wurf zu legen. Andererseits dürfte eine normale Spinn-/ Karpfen oder Hechtrute wohl die Grätsche machen, wenn man etwas mehr Wind und Dünung hat und deswegen größere Bleie braucht *Kopfkratz*. Meine Pilkrute könnte zwar vielleicht das Gewicht werfen, da scheint mir die Aktion aber etas zu steif#c 

Wahrscheinlich gibt es auch hier keine Paradelösung, mich würde aber interessieren, wie ihr das handhabt. 

Danke und Petri

Olli


----------



## xhonk (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Moin Olli,

wenn du von einer Mole angelst hast du meistens das fängige Revier (tieferes Wasser) direkt vor Deinen Füssen, d.h. weit werfen ist nicht so wichtig.
Eine schwere Grundrute (WG 80gr) reicht dafür normalerweise völlig aus.
Falls der Wind stark auflandig bläst kannst du spezielle Haftbleie (zur Not 100 gr Kralle) einsetzen. In den meisten Fällen kommst du damit klar.
Wenn selbst solch ein Krallenblei vertreibt bringt das Angeln auf Molen meiner Meinung nach eh kein Spaß mehr.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## Sir_Ivan (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Danke, das entspricht irgendwie auch den Erfahrungen, die ich bisher so gemacht habe.

Wo ist denn in der Nähe ein "reines" Brandungsrevier? Hast du einen Geheimtipp? Ist im Moment zwar ohnehin nicht die richtige Zeit, aber der Herbst kommt schneller, als man glaubt - und wenn ich das Wetter der letzten Tage sehe, bin ich geneigt zu glauben, er wäre schon da...


----------



## xhonk (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Moin Olli,

ich bin zwar kein Brandungsexperte und zur Zeit angel ich meistens auf Zander und Hecht, aber bei Dir in der Nähe fängt ab Heidkate ja die Brandungsszene an.
Ich wohne auf dem Westufer und fahre zum Brandungsangeln meistens an die Eckernförder Bucht, aber hin und wieder fahre ich auch mal nach Heidkarte, Mittelstrand, ...
Ob zur Zeit was in der Brandung läuft kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen, vielleicht gibt es dazu ja noch einen Tip von den Profis. Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal bei Grossmann vorbeischauen und mit den Jungs ein bischen schnacken. Die Jungs sind immer informiert was zur Zeit in unserer Region abgeht.#6 

Gruß

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## Sir_Ivan (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Ich glaube, im Moment geht nicht so viel... Aber die GRossmänner werde ich mal interviewen.

Wo wir schon dabei sind: Hecht und Zander? Wo stellst du denen denn nach? Ich angel eigentlich am liebsten vom Ufer aus... Habe allerdings bislang nur Brassen und (kleine) Barsche am Bossee gefangen. Ach ja und Aale mit Würmern am Haken gefüttert ... nur beißen wolte keiner!


----------



## xhonk (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Mensch Olli,

am Bossee angel ich auch, ich bin dort im Verein und angel eigentlich nur vom Boot aus. Meiner Meinung nach ist der See ein ziemlich schwieriges Gewässer und meistens fange ich Barsche oder Hechte. Mit Zander hat es hier leider noch gar nicht funktioniert, obwohl angeblich Zander vorhanden sein sollen.#c 
Am NOK fange ich ab und zu mal einen Zander auf Gummifisch und zur Zeit wird wohl mit kleinen Köderfischen gut Zander am Kanal gefangen.

Gruß

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## Sir_Ivan (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@all: ist jetzt die letzte off-topic-Frage#t 

@xhonk: Wie angelst du auf Hecht? Köfi auf Grund oder mit Blinker, Spinner, Shads, Wobbler? Möchte dem See auch mal so einen entlocken|evil:


----------



## degl (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@sir ivan,

an der kielerförde ist mein lieblingsplatz der thiessenkai raus auf die förde.

habe dort mit 3.30 grundruten und 120 gr wurfgewicht,dieses frühjahr prächtig gefangen und ein geheimtip ist es eh nicht mehr.#q 

bis zum herbst

gruß degl


----------



## xhonk (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Hallo Olli,

meistens angel ich vom Boot aus mit Kunstköder. Gefangen habe ich bis jetzt nur mit Spinner oder Blinker, noch nie mit Wobbler oder Gummis.#c 
Zweimal habe ich bisher vom Boot aus Ansitzangeln mit Tauwurm auf Aal ausprobiert und dabei an einem Abend 3 schöne Aale und einmal nichts gefangen. Mein Problem ist das ich meistens nur bis 01:00 durchhalte.

Gruß

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## Sir_Ivan (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

o.k., Danke! Werde das morgen vermutlich testen! Bericht folgt ... an der richtigen Stelle im Forum!!!#t Das Foto von dem Hecht werde ich dann auch posten


----------



## McKay (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@ sir ivan
bei dir auf der Ecke hast du beste Möglichkeiten zum Brandungsangeln.Heidkate,Schönberger Strand,Hohenfelder Strand und die Strände in Behrensdorf.Lippe und Hohwacht sollten dir bei guten Bedingungen gut Fisch bringen.
gruß
Marcus


----------



## dorschiie (9. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

tach zusammen 
da isser wieder die nervensäge ,hab alles gelesen .
aber ich bin der meinung das ihr irgendwie das thema verfehlt. auf jeden fall am schluß der postings (oder etwa nicht ?) ich möchte montagen von euch haben und keine streitereien. also postet nochmal etwas vernüftiges . 
ich bitte darum. :m :m 

übriegens das mit den pallietten klappt wirklich . Danke|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 
Euer DORSCHIIE


----------



## Palerado (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Nochmal eine Bitte eines Anfängers.
Ich war gestern mal wieder auf der Wiese üben, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin.
Mein Blei schlägt immer bei 95-105m ein, egal wie ich es mache. Ich werfe mit Ablegen, lege das Blei direkt hinter mich und werfe mit angewinkeltem rechten Arm Überkopf.

Alle anderen Wurfstile haben zu Folge dass ich besser alleine am Strand stehen sollte.

Kann bitte nochmal wer den Wurf mit gestrecktem rechten Arm so detailliert wie möglich erklären? Ich habe das gestern auch einmal probiert, aber
1. ging der im 30 Grad Winkel nach rechts
2. ging er ca. 70m
3. 5 Würfe und ich brauche nen neuen rechten Arm

Bitte erhört meine flehende Bitte um Hilfe

PS: Die Gerätezusammenstellung war bei meinen Würfen komplett egal...
17er Fireline, 30er mono, 180g, 130g immer die selbe Weite


----------



## degl (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

95-105m?


an manchen stränden bist du damit auch mitten im fisch#h 

üb weiter,du bist auf dem richtigen weg|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Palerado (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Das mag sein, aber denk dran dass ich die 100m ohne Wind und ohne Vorfach werfe.
Ich will gar nicht wissen wo die bei Windstärke 5 mit Vorfach landen...


----------



## Agalatze (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@ palerado
geh in die muckibude :m

ich kann dir einfach nur sagen "üben üben üben" !!!
wenn du mit mono wirfst dann fällt der wurf sowieso etwas kürzer aus


----------



## Palerado (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

WErft Ihr auch mit angewinkeltem rechten Arm oder mit gestrecktem?

Muckibude. Tz wiege schon stattliche 75 Kilo und meine Oberarme brauchen sich vor Tomatenpflanzen nicht verstecken!!!


----------



## Agalatze (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

75 kilo ? soviel wiegt mein rechter oberarm alleine :m
ich werfe so wie ich es am besten umsetzen kann. ob gestreckt oder auch nicht ist meiner meinung nach völlig banane. der abwurfwinkel ist viel entscheidender.
alles andere kommt mit der zeit


----------



## MichaelB (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Moin,

ich kann auch nicht werfen, schaffe mit meinen Ruten und 30er Mono wiederholbar man grad 120m... #c  aber bis es so weit war, mußte ich üben, üben,üben,üben,üben,üben,üben... aus der Theorie heraus wird das nix #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

übrigens schaffe ich auch gerade mal 140 meter wenn andere mir zugucken.
oder ich versemmel die würfe in die bäume.
oder die berüchtigte AGA mit 12 fireline aus der luft bremser (inkl. schnitt bis auf den knochen)


----------



## Palerado (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Dann heisst es wohl weiter knüppeln 
Hatte nur gedacht dass ich vielleicht einen grundlegenden Fehler mache.

Und hör mir bloss mit dem Abwurfwinkel auf. Von Zugvögeln bis Spitzmäusen treffe ich alles.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl dass das Blei ja nicht im 45 Grad Winkel losfeuert nur weil ich bei 45 Grad die SChnur frei gebe. Ach ist das alles kompliziert


----------



## Micky (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Sofern Du die 100 Meter Marke schon angekratzt hast fehlt bei Dir vielleicht nur noch die Beschleunigung beim Abwurf, also zwischen ablegen und Schnur los lassen. Das ist der Punkt wo die Ungeübten Werfer verlieren. 
*Tipp:* Tape Deine Fingerkuppe ab. Ich kann z.b. dadurch noch wesentlich mehr Spannung auf die Schnur bringen weil sich die Schnur nicht so ins Fleisch eingräbt. Das Tape hat mich am Anfang noch gestört, inzwischen ist es wie selbstverständlich.
Von anfänglich ca. 100 Metern bin ich während des Sufcastings 02/2005 auf stattliche 140 Meter gekommen Mit ner monofilen Keulenschnur).
Inzwischen möchte ich behaupten das ich die Schallgrenze auch knacken kann. 

Fireline soll ja beim werfen auch noch einige Meter mehr bringen, möchte also auch zu gerne mal nachmessen wie weit ich damit komme. Problem: Ich "liebe" dem Umgang mit Fireline... Werde mich am Mittwoch mal mit dem medium anfreunden da aich eine Brandungsrolle damit habe bespulen lassen.


----------



## Agalatze (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

na zum glück ist es diesmal nicht meine fireline die du abreisst !!!
ich habe ja deinen letzten probewurf mitbekommen :m


----------



## Micky (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> na zum glück ist es diesmal nicht meine fireline die du abreisst !!! ich habe ja deinen letzten probewurf mitbekommen :m


 Nee, diesmal gehts auf mein eigenes Konto! Aber ich kann mich noch daran erinnern... PENG, und Dein Blei flog ohne Führung gen Dänemark #d  

Diesmal werd ich mich auch langsam rantasten...


----------



## MichaelB (19. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens schaffe ich auch gerade mal 140 meter wenn andere mir zugucken


 Schon klar - ohne Zeugen werfe ich ja auch viiiiel weiter   wie vier alle |supergri 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (20. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

hehe er nun wieder.
war aber mal echt ein rabenschwarzer tag mit meinem kleinen kratzer :m


----------



## degl (20. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

@palerado,

also die richtig guten weitwerfer habenihr equipment,ihren wurfstil und montagen im laufe der zeit perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt.
dazu gehört auch unweigerlich viel zeit anne küste mit angeln...seuftz...zu verbringen.
irgend wann hast du es drauf und wirst dich mit den wirklichen problemen des brandungsangelns auseinander setzen.....die sind aus meiner sicht eher die platzwahl,der wind und die richtige zeit.
hab mal nen alten herrn beobachtet der zog mit unmöglich zu beschreibendem geschirr am falkensteinerstrand einen leo nach dem anderen aus der kilelerförde,mit der erklärung:ich weiß eben wann sie da sind!#6 

da fängt man an zu grübeln|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Palerado (20. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Das stimmt schon. Erfahrung ist mehr wert als jeder Meter.
Ich will das mit dem werfen ja auch nicht drauf haben um auf Teufel komm raus mehr zu fangen sondern in 1. Linie halt um es zu können. Gewisser Ehrgeiz halt.

Ausserdem ist es natürlich manchmal so dass auf 70m kein Fisch ist, bei 100m hingegen schon.


----------



## Christian D (20. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, musste halt rauswaten. Auch wenns ein bisschen Aufwand macht. Hab ich auch schon gemacht, bin aber wieder davon abgekommen. Die Bequemlichkeit halt......so viel bringt das aber auch nicht.

Abgesehen davon, das die weitesten Würfe nicht immer Fisch bringen, macht es aber Laune, wenn das Blei gar nicht mehr scheint zu landen. Ehrgeiz spielt wohl ne große Rolle!


----------



## Koschi (20. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> WErft Ihr auch mit angewinkeltem rechten Arm oder mit gestrecktem?



Stell Dir mal vor, Deine Rute ist eine Bahnschranke. Angeflanscht irgendwo zwischen linker und rechter Hand. Wenn Du nach hinten ablegst, kannst Du ruhig einen  gestreckten Arm haben. Dann wird der Wurf begonnen mit einem nach vorne ziehen der Rute, da wird der Arm schon ein bißchen gewinkelt, aber auch  der Oberkörper nach vorne gebeugt.

Ab jetzt gehts es um die Hebelbewegung (um den o.a. virtuellen Anflanschpunkt). In der Wurfbewegung ist das A und O, dass Dein rechter Arm nach vorne peitscht UND (!!!) der linke Arm nach hinten zieht. Beides gleichzeitig beschleunigt die Rute am besten um den Anflanschpunkt (maximale Hebelwirkung). Peitsch die Rute durch, die darf ruhig kurz das Wasser berühren! Dann aber wieder hoch und mit der Rutenspitze dem Blei hinterher "gucken" (also langsam abesnken). Dabei wirst Du den (rechten) Arm anfangs lang, dann gewinkelt und am Ende wieder lang haben.

Eine Haltung kannst Du nicht beibehalten.

Nachtrag: Konzentrier Dich auf einen festen Stand und gehe nicht nach vorne im Wurf. Das nimmt nur Spannung aus der Rute. Wenn Du das perfekt beherrscht, kannst Du über Anlauf-Würfe nachdenken (die m.E. nichts bringen ausser Ungenauigkeit, an Steinstränden auch mal Abroller und kaputte Rollen...)


----------



## MichaelB (20. September 2005)

*AW: wurftechniken brandungsangeln*

Moin,

ist schon interessant, wie viel Theorie es grad zu diesem Thema gibt 

Rauswaten ist so´ne Sache, wie weit soll das denn gehn? 
An Stränden, an denen man weit waten kann, ist Brandungsangeln eh nicht der Hit... und an Stränden an denen man vielleicht ein paar Meter waten kann bis einem das Wasser über den Gürtel reicht, lohnt es dito nicht, weil man dann die Rute nicht mehr voll durchziehen kann - soll heißen, "nass werfen" bringt´s nicht.
Wichtig ist, daß man die Rute in ganzer Länge benutzt, auch den Griff mit einbezieht und eben "durchzieht" - ob die Rutenspitze dann ins Wasser tauchen muß bleibe mal dahin gestellt, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Ebenfalls wichtig ist, daß man dort hin schaut, wo die Montage hin soll, dann fliegt sie zuminnigens schon mal in die Richtung 

@Palerado: ich werfe über die linke Schulter, der linke Arm ist dabei angewinkelt :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------

